# All cordless



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

As anyone out there considered going all cordless accept for maybe a skilsaw. I'm a deck builder and man it would be nice o only plug in one or two things.
These are the tools I am considering switching from cord to cordless, rotohammer, planer, jigsaw, impact wrench,4" grinder. As of now the only cordless I use is impact driver and drill


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Not sure that cordless can deliver any where near the power or performance corded can. Cordless tools can take too long to do certain tasks. The fact that you have to find a place to charge the batteries would be more trouble than to just plug a corded tool in and go to work.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Many on this forum have cordless everything. A couple framers I have seen use cordless skilsaws on here also.

The problem I think you are going to find is that you are going to want to stay with one brand so all your batteries will interchange. But just like every corded tool certain brands will have their own strengths and weaknesses in their cordless line up also.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Many on this forum have cordless everything. A couple framers I have seen use cordless skilsaws on here also.
> 
> The problem I think you are going to find is that you are going to want to stay with one brand so all your batteries will interchange. But just like every corded tool certain brands will have their own strengths and weaknesses in their cordless line up also.


I don't know of a single contractor on here who has gone "cordless". They may have a lot of cordless tools, but they are not exclusively cordless contractors.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Many on this forum have cordless everything. A couple framers I have seen use cordless skilsaws on here also.
> 
> The problem I think you are going to find is that you are going to want to stay with one brand so all your batteries will interchange. But just like every corded tool certain brands will have their own strengths and weaknesses in their cordless line up also.


I have a cordless skilsaw, there is just no way I could make that change. My corded saw is like an extension of my arm, however back in the day when there were homes to frame the cordless saw worked great for things like z bar backing or cutting a small cricket up on a roof.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The quality of cordless tools are just getting better all the time. Especially the power


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> The quality of cordless tools are just getting better all the time. Especially the power


Still can't come close to corded. Good luck! Besides lack of real power, the batteries will wear out. Purchasing batteries every year will get quite costly.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Still can't come close to corded. Good luck! Besides lack of real power, the batteries will wear out. Purchasing batteries every year will get quite costly.


I guess I meant to say mostly cordless. There are always going to be the tools that have to be plugged in like radio, chargers, sliding compound, skilsaw and compressor.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I guess I meant to say mostly cordless. There are always going to be the tools that have to be plugged in like radio, chargers, sliding compound, skilsaw and compressor.


So you aren't asking about going all cordless except for a Skil Saw as asked in the OP?

What is left after miter saw, circ and compressor? :blink:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So you aren't asking about going all cordless except for a Skil Saw as asked in the OP?
> 
> What is left after miter saw, circ and compressor? :blink:


I will say it again because I guess you didnt read the post jigsaw, planer, roto hammer, four inch grinder, impact wrench. I'm sure there are more I haven't mentioned.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Production = Corded. Convenience = Cordless. Depending upon what one's doing, both have their place.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I will say it again because I guess you didnt read the post jigsaw, planer, roto hammer, four inch grinder, impact wrench. I'm sure there are more I haven't mentioned.


I guess I will repeat what you said.

"As anyone out there considered going all cordless accept for maybe a skilsaw."

Oops...try not being such a smart a$$. I was just trying to clarify what you so confusingly tried to ask.

So, you are not going all cordless except a skil saw (circ), you will also do most of the heavy lifting using corded tools, such as a miter saw and compressor. Seeing that there are cordless sliding miters and nail guns you can understand my confusion when you said all but a skil saw. :whistling

Good luck!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I guess I will repeat what you said.
> 
> "As anyone out there considered going all cordless accept for maybe a skilsaw."
> 
> ...


Didn't i clarify the confusion when I corrected myself and said mostly cordless?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Let me see if I can rewrite this so there is less confusion. I am thinking about going mostly cordless. Accept for some tools that I will always need to plug in like the compressor, skilsaw, sliding compound, radio, and chargers. I am thinking of going cordless on the following tools..... Jigsaw, planer, impact wrench, 4 inch grinder and roto hammer.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Let me see if I can rewrite this so there is less confusion. I am thinking about going mostly cordless. Accept for some tools that I will always need to plug in like the compressor, skilsaw, sliding compound, radio, and chargers. I am thinking of going cordless on the following tools..... Jigsaw, planer, impact wrench, 4 inch grinder and roto hammer.


I have yet to find a cordless roto hammer that is worth a squirt of piss, and that includes 36 volt Hilti lithium ion hammers, the run time per performance is below terrible. The same Hilti corded hammer will deliver four times the performance, if not more.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I have yet to find a cordless roto hammer that is worth a squirt of piss, and that includes 36 volt Hilti lithium ion hammers, the run time per performance is below terrible. The same Hilti corded hammer will deliver four times the performance, if not more.


That is the advice i was looking for. I have never used a lot of these cordless tools i definitely dont want to purchase these things and find out they are crap.
They are very pricey.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I use the M18 rotary hammer and it will do me a 10hr day doing catenary wires with 8mm bit on about 4 charges. It also handles 12mm fine but Ive never been doing them all day so couldnt give you an idea about run time.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Let me see if I can rewrite this so there is less confusion. I am thinking about going mostly cordless. Accept for some tools that I will always need to plug in like the compressor, skilsaw, sliding compound, radio, and chargers. I am thinking of going cordless on the following tools..... Jigsaw, planer, impact wrench, 4 inch grinder and roto hammer.


compressor=








skilsaw=








sliding compound=








radio=Don't they all run on battery and some charge


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> compressor=
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realize they have cordless nailguns skilsaws and radios but i choose to run those on power. The tools i wasnt sure about were the jigsaw, planer, roto hammer and impact wrench


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Hell, I go weeks at a time without pulling a cord out. I'm a remodeling contractor though. For decks the Makita SD hammer would do everything I need it to do on one or two batteries.

Their angle grinder is no where near the power of a corded version, but will cut beautifully w/ a metal blade. I just don't use it for tile. I'd say it would be the ticket for vinyl handrails and such.

I love my Makita Cordless jigsaw. Its a bit heavier than my Bosch, but its accurate and powerful.

The 1/2" drive impact will do everything I've ever asked it to do and works great for building decks.

The only tool in their lineup I don't own that you asked about is the planer.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

imo you need both. My cordless set is huge. have everything they make. But I also have all the corded tools. you need both. Time and place for both.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Other then drills, I hate cordless tools.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Other then drills, I hate cordless tools.


Amen!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Let me see if I can rewrite this so there is less confusion. I am thinking about going mostly cordless. Accept for some tools that I will always need to plug in like the compressor, skilsaw, sliding compound, radio, and chargers. I am thinking of going cordless on the following tools..... Jigsaw, planer, impact wrench, 4 inch grinder and roto hammer.





Californiadecks said:


> That is the advice i was looking for. I have never used a lot of these cordless tools i definitely dont want to purchase these things and find out they are crap.
> They are very pricey.


And my original advice still stands:



TNTSERVICES said:


> Not sure that cordless can deliver any where near the power or performance corded can. Cordless tools can take too long to do certain tasks. The fact that you have to find a place to charge the batteries would be more trouble than to just plug a corded tool in and go to work.


I am sorry that I didn't list all of the tools that you wanted individually, but there is little benefit to going cordless on the tools that you listed.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I don't know of a single contractor on here who has gone "cordless". They may *have* a lot of cordless tools, but they are not exclusively cordless contractors.


HMMM.....yea I think that is what I said. Let me highlight it for ya.



CrpntrFrk said:


> Many on this forum *have* cordless everything. A couple framers I have seen *use* cordless skilsaws on here also.


Yup nothing about being "exclusively cordless contractors".



WarnerConstInc. said:


> Other then drills, I hate cordless tools.


I don't hate them, I just like my corded stuff too much. 

To me cordless are a very expensive convenience that would not live up to my expectations. Except my drill and impact driver.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> *As anyone out there considered going all cordless accept for maybe a skilsaw. *I'm a deck builder and man it would be nice o only plug in one or two things.
> These are the tools I am considering switching from cord to cordless, rotohammer, planer, jigsaw, impact wrench,4" grinder. As of now the only cordless I use is impact driver and drill





CrpntrFrk said:


> *Many on this forum have cordless everything. A couple framers I have seen use cordless skilsaws on here also.*
> 
> The problem I think you are going to find is that you are going to want to stay with one brand so all your batteries will interchange. But just like every corded tool certain brands will have their own strengths and weaknesses in their cordless line up also.


HMMMMMM...........HMMMMMM

I not saying, I am just saying...:laughing:

I was just clarifying for the OP that I don't know of any contractors who have gone cordless, seeing that was the OP's question. I highlighted it for ya!

Your post indicated that others have done it even with their Skilsaw, which, BTW, is a brand name not a tool. It would be called a circular saw or circ for short.

No reason to hate, I was just clarifying. Don't get your panties in a bunch just because you weren't very clear on you post.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I know a barn builder who uses pretty much all cordless.. even uses cordless for screwing metal sheeting on steel buildings! 
My personal opinion is if I have power available I would rather use corded , except for my drill and impact. On a deck though a good cordless jigsaw and circular saw would be nice...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Cordless compressor would be nice :no:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> HMMMMMM...........HMMMMMM
> 
> I not saying, I am just saying...:laughing:
> 
> ...


DUH! Skilsaw is a brand. So is a sawzall BUT, people have labeled those tools with that name so I used it.

My post said exactly what yours said in response to mine. Many *have, have, have,* those tools. Sounds crystal to me. I have seen many pictures of framers using nothing but circ saws on this site. Deck builders too!

Hate is a strong word friend. I don't hate. From what I can tell, much like you :shifty:, I am a smart a$$ by nature so trust me you don't have my panties in a bunch(I don't wear any).:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

seems to me what you need is a cordless battery charger


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

As a framer, I put many tools through some heavy duty use. My two favorite cordless tools, in recent years, are the jigsaw and the grinder. I find that I almost never get out the corded version of these. Impact driver and drill have been primarily cordless for many years too.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We use planer to straight edge our joists maybe knock the crown off them if it is too high. After getting through all the BS that came with this post. It seems as though some of you are bent on making this post something other than it was intended. So i appreciate the input from those who gave their opinion on the specific tools i mentioned.


----------



## EDCivilian (Mar 26, 2012)

CO762 said:


> Production = Corded. Convenience = Cordless. Depending upon what one's doing, both have their place.


Agreed, if it's quick work then I go cordless, if I'm on the job all day then corded. 

I know someone mentioned batteries lasting only a year. If you properly use them down, charge, & store them correctly then they'll last years. If they don't then they're warrantied(research which companies offer battery replacement).


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

This thing really went into a knock down bare nekid choke thing


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> This thing really went into a knock down bare nekid choke thing


Thats funny :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Hate is a strong word friend. I don't hate. From what I can tell, much like you :shifty:, I am a smart a$$ by nature so trust me you don't have my panties in a bunch(I don't wear any).:laughing:


Okay you got your man capris all in a bunch. :laughing:










An this one's for you DWB:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I build decks, and my experience is that the corded versions of most tools are better. Not that you can't use cordless, but the cost and other issues will cost you more in the end.

I have older 18V jigsaws, circular saws and recip saws and they pretty much never see the light of day. The are inferior to the corded versions in every way, except that they don't need cords.

I also use a corded drill and impact for bigger tasks. I do very much appreciate the cordless impact though. The drills are OK, but not for a lot of larger holes.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Okay you got your man capris all in a bunch. :laughing:
> 
> 
> View attachment 72358
> ...


Unbelievable your now sending pictures of nakid men


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Unbelievable your now sending pictures of nakid men


You really don't pay much attention to detail do ya. Those men are not naked, they are wearing the required wrestling uniform, a small pair of tight shorts. :thumbsup:


----------



## CUT2XStillShort (Jun 2, 2012)

Batteries don't handle long run times or high heat well. That's why they work in short bursts like impacts and drills. If you go the all cordless route get a small inverter for your truck it's the closest you'll come to making your battery charger cordless.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Makita has had the cordless planer for some time now. It's all I use and it lasts much longer on a charge then I thought it would.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Warren said:


> That would be a huge help in going all cordless. We know that the tools cost more and are expensive to fix, so good service is paramount. For a guy working solo on mostly decks, I could see this working. I for one would miss the power of a corded and get annoyed replacing the battery packs often. For anyone with a crew, I can't see this as an alternative. Four guys, using expensive, underpowered, delicate tools is not gonna be a good money maker.Cords are cheap, easy to set up, last a long time, and deliver dependable inexpensive power.


The batterie life is amazing in the new fuel line. Now in your position, such as framing homes which I've been in back in the day, I would not hear of using the cordless like I'm using them now. But deck framing and with all the rail and bucket bolts it's just nice to not string out cords all over the place. I am very happy with the power. The technology has come a long way from just a couple years ago.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

redwood said:


> Makita has had the cordless planer for some time now. It's all I use and it lasts much longer on a charge then I thought it would.


Yes, I've looked into that planer. I may have to get it if Milwaukee doesn't come out with one soon. Do you use it to straighten out joists, Mark?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I started this thread two years ago and since, I've gone all cordless except for a skilsaw and SCMS. And yes the cordless that I use are plenty powerful enough. Damn TNT after reading through this thread you can sure be an ass. I was pretty new back then that chit wouldn't fly with me now.
> 
> :gun_bandana::gun_bandana::2guns::2guns::gun_bandana::2guns::2guns:


I was too much of a smart ass online back then. I've cooled it a bit.:no:


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have not used my corded recip or jigsaw in at least 2 years, seriously. I have 12v, 18v and now 20v Dewalt. Yes with cordless you have to be brand committed and I have seen some cool stuff from Milwaukee but Dewalt rocks too. Just got my 20v framing nailer, it rocks, have of course impacts, drills but also grinder (battery doesnt last that long but great for quick jobs), saw, jigsaw, recip, right angle drill, spiral cutter and going to get grease gun.

BTW, (you didnt hear this from me:whistling) but a company is coming out with a cordLESS compound miter saw! I have seen it and is kind of a nitch tool but cool, I would definetly be interested for doing inside trim work and lighter stuff like that. Would be shocked if it could stand up to all day against pressure treated lumber. Cordless rocks, guys that are stringing 15 cords all around the site are wasting time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> I have not used my corded recip or jigsaw in at least 2 years, seriously. I have 12v, 18v and now 20v Dewalt. Yes with cordless you have to be brand committed and I have seen some cool stuff from Milwaukee but Dewalt rocks too. Just got my 20v framing nailer, it rocks, have of course impacts, drills but also grinder (battery doesnt last that long but great for quick jobs), saw, jigsaw, recip, right angle drill, spiral cutter and going to get grease gun. BTW, (you didnt hear this from me:whistling) but a company is coming out with a cordLESS compound miter saw! I have seen it and is kind of a nitch tool but cool, I would definetly be interested for doing inside trim work and lighter stuff like that. Would be shocked if it could stand up to all day against pressure treated lumber. Cordless rocks, guys that are stringing 15 cords all around the site are wasting time.


 There's a few company's been making cordless miter saws for quite a few years.

Ryobi 
Makita
Craftsman
Dewalt 
all made one. Not sure who does still though. I'm sure there's more now.


----------



## Pitto (Nov 17, 2013)

i can vouch for the makita 18v lxt SCMS. one of my contractors has one. its great for fixout and baseboards [as you guys call em  ] Its on my "To Get" list.

i have the LXT planer and its great. i dodged up a PVC coupler to extract it to the VC and its every bit as powerful as the corded version. The batterys last a while too which was surprising.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Any tool that sits stationary at all times I don't need it to be cordless. Especially a SCMS. I really need the power for composites.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I use my 18 volt circular saw all the time... in fact on the remodeling job I'm doing now I haven't even taken my corded saw to the job. A sharp blade is a must though..


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

I've transitioned to mostly cordless for most my tools. There are some things that simply can't be replaced like a worm drive and air nailer for production and I use them for in certain scenarios without thought. I don't frame whole houses any more so I don't always need the air gun or skill, but they can't be beat for production. Now, for most everything else, it cordless! The power and run time make them sooo nice now. I hat dragging and tripping over cords and hoses anymore. They all have their place, but the cordless market keeps growing and improving and you can't beat the convenience. Especially when you're not giving up much to the corded tools anyways.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I use my Makita hypoid for demo. I have a cordless recep saw but rarely use it. Never have tried a corded recep saw so no idea how much more powerful than my cordless.


I have the cordless Makita Recip and their top of the line corded one- and I almost always am only needing quick little cuts or precision cuts so the cordless gas done me well- I had to pull the corded out the other day due to all my batteries being basically dead due to one reason or another and I forgot the power my corded Recip has. The variable speed factor aside- at full speed that Makita Recip is a freaking monster compared to a fully charged battery on the cordless. Then again the corded is 13 amps I think. So it's like jumping from my cordless Makita to my Skilsaws too.

I do like cordless tools for precision cuts. The corded stuff seems to be too powerful for certain jobs at times and the instant stop of most cordless is a big deal sometimes.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

My corded Sawzall is in the truck always but for 95% of the sawzall cuts I'm using the one-handed Milwaukee M18 Hackzall.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Golden view said:


> My corded Sawzall is in the truck always but for 95% of the sawzall cuts I'm using the one-handed Milwaukee M18 Hackzall.


I keep my cordless sawsall in the cordless box and with me also. Most cutting is fine with the Makita 18volt. When it comes to heavy demo I use the corded sawsall.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I keep my cordless sawsall in the cordless box and with me also. Most cutting is fine with the Makita 18volt. When it comes to heavy demo I use the corded sawsall.


The new fuel sawzall is not much different then corded power


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> The new fuel sawzall is not much different then corded power


That thing has been getting some awesome reviews.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> That thing has been getting some awesome reviews.


I haven't used my corded one since I bought it. It cut 20 -1/2" rail bolts with no problems


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

All the fuel stuff has been awesome! I've always been a Milwaukee user and the guy I work with has been a Dewalt junky for 20+ years. He started using some of my newer Milwaukee stuff as I bought it a few years ago and is now almost a full convert to the red. One of the reps was telling us that Dewalt decided to basically lay off the entire R&D department figuring they owned the market and din't need to pay the money to continue development. So the R&D went to Milwaukee and asked " you want to own the cordless market, we have what you need". I don't see anyone else coming out with the broad spectrum of industry specific tools that Milwaukee is. And they're damn nice tools to boot!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mikeharold said:


> All the fuel stuff has been awesome! I've always been a Milwaukee user and the guy I work with has been a Dewalt junky for 20+ years. He started using some of my newer Milwaukee stuff as I bought it a few years ago and is now almost a full convert to the red. One of the reps was telling us that Dewalt decided to basically lay off the entire R&D department figuring they owned the market and din't need to pay the money to continue development. So the R&D went to Milwaukee and asked " you want to own the cordless market, we have what you need". I don't see anyone else coming out with the broad spectrum of industry specific tools that Milwaukee is. And they're damn nice tools to boot!


Makita has more cordless tools last time I checked and has been doing it longer.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

mikeharold said:


> . I don't see anyone else coming out with the broad spectrum of industry specific tools that Milwaukee is. And they're damn nice tools to boot!


Can you give a example of these broad spectrum of industry specific tools:blink: Because when I need to cut a 6X14 beam the Chinese co. TTI (Milwaukee) doesn't make a saw for that.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Can you give a example of these broad spectrum of industry specific tools:blink: Because when I need to cut a 6X14 beam the Chinese co. TTI (Milwaukee) doesn't make a saw for that.


They make a citrus beam saw now?


----------

